
Planet Computers Astro Slide 5G Transformer - backslashr
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/astro-slide-5g-transformer#/
======
myu701
I like the idea of this phone (and the Fxtec Pro1 needs some competition
before all of their pre-orderers die of old age), especially the clever way
they keep the screen visible either in open or closed slider modes.

Part of the thing I don't get though is why these companies don't do a 'plain'
slider, like that on the Photon Q or Droid series of devices? Patent
encumbrances, too boring for marketing?

